# WHAT ARE THE SIMPTOMS OF ANEMIC PEOPLE?



## sabrina1977 (Apr 14, 2002)

i'm just wondering what makes you anemic, my mother 3 years ago was anemic and now she takes pills for it, recently since april i've been felling very very tired,and for the last 3 weeks i dont eat like i usally eat, i mean i work out so i have to eat now i just feel sick,i do have IBS and my IBS is cramps and C & D but i havent had a attact for one year and a half, i know that also 3 weeks ago during my period i hade a huge mingrain wicht made me go a lot number 2 and also i was vomating it last for 3 hours and then i was find,i still went to work and i was able to eat right away, it was wierd, but all i know is that when i have my period i louse lost of blood wicht my doctor said that makes me anemic ONLY during that time, and then i'm not tired and i'm find,but now i just fell blah...does anybody know what i'm feeling?thanks


----------



## Bathroomqueen (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, the only time I was anemic was the last time I was pregnant. The only real symptom I know of is fatigue but there may be more. Check with your doctor.. a simple blood test will give you your answer. OR, if you don't feel like getting poked, try taking an over the counter iron supplement and see if you feel any better. It certainly won't hurt!!


----------



## marvin3784 (Nov 17, 2002)

Unless of course there is plenty of iron already in your diet. Iron is one of the things a person can overdo on as the excess does not just flush out of the body as it would, say, vitamin C.


----------



## lflower (Jun 23, 2003)

I looked up anemia on a search engine and came up with this I was curious myself). I also included some info on Inflammatory Bowel disease and Crohn's. Anemia is more common in those diseases.Major symptoms of anemia include: Extreme fatigue Weakness Shortness of breath Confusion or loss of concentration Dizziness or fainting Pale skin, including decreased pinkness of the lips, gums, lining of the eyelids, nail beds and palms Rapid heart beat (tachycardia) Feeling cold Sadness or depression Anemia can be difficult to identify because early symptoms may be mild. In addition, it is easy to mistake some symptoms of anemia for symptoms of serious disease or medication side effects. As symptoms of anemia worsen, however, they can significantly affect a person's quality of life. It is common for people to ignore symptoms of anemia or attribute them to other causes... Anemia can make it hard to find the energy to enjoy hobbies or other leisure activities, or even to complete basic tasks at home or at work. Particularly for a person with a serious disease, the fatigue, weakness and other symptoms associated with anemia can compound the challenges of coping with the serious disease. Because the symptoms of anemia are easily confused with the symptoms of other conditions, it is important to see a doctor for an evaluation if you are experiencing significant fatigue or other signs and symptoms listed above, or if you already have a serious disease. The "What's Your AQï¿½?" (Anemia Quotient) self quiz can help you assess your symptoms and discuss them with your doctor. Inflammatory bowel disease (IBD) affects approximately 660,000 people in the United States, and anemia is a common problem for many of these patients. An estimated 37 percent of patients with ulcerative colitis and 26 percent of patients with Crohn's disease develop anemia. Anemia is a common problem for many patients with IBD. Anemia in IBD has been shown to be an indicator of disease severity and is associated with diminished quality of life, weight loss, low energy and physical activity levels, and a diminished tolerance for IBD symptoms. Anemia in IBD may be related to chronic blood loss or to the effects of inflammatory cytokines (proteins which, as part of an immune response, cause inflammation), and can also be a side effect of treatment with drugs that suppress bone marrow activity.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

At first I couldn't even tell I was anemic - because I'd had ongoing health problems of some sort for so long, and I was used to not being so well. But once the anemia got severe, I pretty much had most of the symptoms in the above list. I was so tired, and I could get out of breath so quickly. Towards the "end," my pulse was erratic (not good); it always tends to be a little high, however. My face was very, very pale, which my mother only told me after I went to the hospital.I didn't even know how cold I'd been until I suddenly felt warmth in my body from my blood transfusions.Please ask your doctor to do bloodwork: an H&H to check for iron. Don't take OTC iron supplements willy-nilly, but if you are anemic, be sure to ask your doctor about them.


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Out of curiousity -- for anyone that is mildly anemic -- how did your stomach handle the iron supplement the doc prescribed? Apparently my iron levels were low and my doctor prescribed a supplement but i'm a little afraid to try it because i know iron can be rough on the stomachAny thoughts????Thankskac


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I'm answering and I didn't have mild anemia - sorry - but, anyway, the doc let me buy a cheaper OTC iron supplement. I bought a kind that said it was a special formulation to be gentle on the stomach. I took it every day for 5 or so weeks, and it didn't cause any problems for me (and I have a very sensitive stomach).


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

My symptoms (mildly anemic) is that I was exhausted physically much more than usual and I started getting a lot of side effects from a med (tachycardia, chest pain on exersion and not tolerating heat well...which anticholinergic can cause but I tolerated them better when I wasn't anemic).There are several causes of anemia, iron deficiency is but one of them, and it takes a blood test to look at what thing may be the cause. B-12 deficiency is another one, but that may need shots depending on why you are low on that because if you can't absorb it supplements won't really help.So if you think you may be anemic you really need to see the doc for a blood test first.Mine was iron-depletion related and the prescription iron they gave me was really cheap (like $3 and change for 90 pills, I don't think the OTC woulda been cheaper) and they don't really upset my stomach as long as I take them with meals and that was how I was told to take them. 375 mg is the dosage on them, they are generic little white pills.K.


----------

